# Bear hit by car on M-30 Gladwin county.



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

We had one of our client's call in to make a claim on their auto insurance because they hit a bear on M-30 near M-61. This type of claim is getting more frequent.....we had one about 1 1/2 years ago in Midland county also. We had a car that hit a bear on Eastman rd just north of the Midland Mall. Had some clients in the Coleman area say they went off the road last year when they swerved to avoid hitting a bear.

Wont' be long and we'll be able to hunt them down here!!!!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Portions of Midland Co are open now.

When did the one get hit in Gladwin?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

I've seen several in Gladwin, and had a big sow run across in front of me on 30 just north of the White Star motel. We've had tracks in our driveway on more than one occassion (Even with the dogs around)


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

The bear was hit today around 2:00..... They had a short video clip on thier cell phone of the bear and accident seen. Looked to be a pretty small bear.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Rustyaxecamp said:


> Portions of Midland Co are open now.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I live just 6 miles from where the bear was hit. Last year a friend of mine showed me a photo taken with his deer trail camera. The photo was of the location in front of his deer blind. There were *FIVE* bears in the photo....2 sows and 3 cubs. That was off of M-18 between Gladwin and Beaverton. I don't even apply for this area because the odds are so low. I hope to get a permit for the western UP. Results come out in less than a week.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

DFJISH said:


> I don't even apply for this area because the odds are so low. I hope to get a permit for the western UP. Results come out in less than a week.


 
Right on.....I put in for the Baraga unit 2nd hunt. Hope to draw a tag this year.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

See bear on property off Three Rivers rd every year when I'm up hunting. Fiji has hunted coyotes with me on that farm.

Griff


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

not that those yotes were in ANY danger from moi !!!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Wow we have a cabin about 8 miles north of there off 30.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

FIJI said:


> not that those yotes were in ANY danger from moi !!!


 Pm me this winter and I'll get you out again. Found a spot on state land not to far from you cabin with a good population of greys.

Griff


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

no more -22 degree temps and gale force winds.... OK ?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

FIJI said:


> I've seen several in Gladwin, and had a big sow run across in front of me on 30 just north of the White Star motel. We've had tracks in our driveway on more than one occassion (Even with the dogs around)


I am told there are a few groups of guys with dogs that run a bear every time they go out near 4 corners.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

FIJI said:


> no more -22 degree temps and gale force winds.... OK ?


I think I was ice fishing that day................


----------

